# Grass identification



## Wally_in_NC (Aug 5, 2020)

I wonder anybody can help identify these 2 types of grass?
The top one could be Centipede, since I planted it. If it is not I have a ton more weeds than I thought
The bottom pair is what I actually wanted to have. It grows denser and seems to be resilient to the heat in southern NC, and my lack of water (on a well, not enough flow for irrigation). 
I was told St. Augustine, but I read that is not hardy enough for these conditions? Mine seems to be doing fine. 
And I have no idea how it got there. My lawn is an interesting mosaic...
Thanks in advance


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Wally_in_NC the bottom pair is centipede. I'm not sure what the top weed is though. It looks like it might be carpetgrass. Have you seen any seed heads?


----------



## Wally_in_NC (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks @Spammage 
I haven't seen seed heads in the area I collected these, but I have other areas where something else is growing thick and lots of seeds, and it is not crabgrass. So this might just be later.
The centipede is not from where I planted it, but I won't complain. 
I guess I do have more weeds than I thought.
Thanks


----------

